# How long have you been in business?



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

Just curious


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

The first time around for almost 1year  1/2 are so.. This second time around I just opened. 

Been making soap for 6 years now


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 6, 2007)

6 years here too.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 6, 2007)

I've made soaps since 1969. Opened my business in 1990.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 7, 2007)

Making lotions and candles, 3 years.  Making soaps, little over 2 years.  Making TOG Soapmaking Tools, 2 years now!

I love it all, but don't have time for candles anymore.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 10, 2007)

7 years. I did have a shop for two years too, cute little building, but I outgrew the space, now my studio is in my large garage and I have it all to myself!


----------

